# Hoyt Trykon "love at first shot"



## Eagle_Eye44 (Nov 17, 2005)

I just had to go and buy one of the new 2006 hoyt bows, i shot all the dealer had to offer but when the Trykon fell into my hands i was sold. that bow performs to maximum potential. especially with fuse archery products all over it. i hope i dont sould like im raving but im tellin you fellas. this could be my first real love... just dont tell my girl about that one. :wink:


----------



## hoytman_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

i bought the trykon xl......i love it! i have shot all the new bows out so far and like you said............love at first shot ! i just liked the feel of the xl better and i was wanting the most brace hight. i have the 80 lb. limbs with 80% letoff


----------

